# Renting direct from a landlord



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Ive arranged a few viewings today and have realised that it is the landlord listing the property and not through an agent. Is this legal? What are the pitfalls to this? Im just a little worried you see i may get gazumped or something.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I did this last year. Met my LL in the lift when going to view another apartment inthe building. Big benefit is not having to pay the agent's fee. 

I would ask to see evidence that the person you are dealing with is really the owner. A registration certificate from RERA or the sale agreement. If you still have doubts go to RERA or the Developer of the building and ask them to confirm. The cheques should then only be made out to the person named in the documents. Be very suspicious if the person you are dealing with asks for the cheques to be made out to another person or a bank transfer made other than to his account. 

There's no law that says you have to sign that stupid "standard" tenancy agmt the agents use but you need something to record who's responsible for what. If you don't use the "standard" agmt then you might have problems registering for dewa/du etc. Might therefore be better to sign the standard doc then tag on another page to say who is responsible for what.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

And forgot to say you obviously need to see the landlord's passport to verify his ID


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

zoglug said:


> Ive arranged a few viewings today and have realised that it is the landlord listing the property and not through an agent. Is this legal? What are the pitfalls to this? Im just a little worried you see i may get gazumped or something.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Andy

I think the previous post has covered most of the items. Just watch out for the following

- You should have enough documentation to be 100% satisfied that the guy is the actual owner of the apartment. This would be in the form of copies of title deed, registration documents, his passport copy etc. I'd also do some kind of background research/checks on the landlord (where he works/lives etc)

- Issue cheque in his name. However, DO NOT pay the full rent by a single cheque. You may be saving the agency fee by renting directly from land lord but paying by single cheque is too much of a risk and just not worth it.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Its not legal. How can you even think of getting or buying something without 2-3 intermediaries in between who will get a few thousand for doing squat all?

If you go ahead with this deal, you will have to pay a sum of 10% "agent avoidance" fee. The proceeds will be split between 2-3 hard working agents who were deprived of your money because you bypassed them.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Its not legal. How can you even think of getting or buying something without 2-3 intermediaries in between who will get a few thousand for doing squat all?
> 
> If you go ahead with this deal, you will have to pay a sum of 10% "agent avoidance" fee. The proceeds will be split between 2-3 hard working agents who were deprived of your money because you bypassed them.


Since when? I know plenty of people who direct from the owner


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Its not legal. How can you even think of getting or buying something without 2-3 intermediaries in between who will get a few thousand for doing squat all?
> 
> If you go ahead with this deal, you will have to pay a sum of 10% "agent avoidance" fee. The proceeds will be split between 2-3 hard working agents who were deprived of your money because you bypassed them.


Are you a "real estate agent" being deprived of your cut??? 

Your statements are absolutely false!!! There is no law requiring LLs to use agents to rent out property. You can rent direct from a LL but you need to do your homework - as stated above. There is no such thing as paying an "avoidance fee". 

I'm living in Dubai for over 14 years and had several residences. Currently I rent direct from landlord, property registered, and I have never, ever had to pay the fabricated fee you mention. 

I've also been lucky in never having had a run in with someone impersonating a real estate agent. One way to find out if an agent is legitimate is to arrange to meet them at their office.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I think some people responding to Trop's post are having irony bypasses...

Anyway I'd be happy to pay a 10% agent avoidance fee for the pleasure of not having to deal with the greasy no-hopers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought Tropicana post was funny but one must keep in mind that for many people here english is their second or third language and so sarcasm doesnt quite translate as well. A  usually goes to show that one isnt saying it with a mean face.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Its not legal. How can you even think of getting or buying something without 2-3 intermediaries in between who will get a few thousand for doing squat all?
> 
> If you go ahead with this deal, you will have to pay a sum of 10% "agent avoidance" fee. The proceeds will be split between 2-3 hard working agents who were deprived of your money because you bypassed them.


I know you are being sarcastic, but this will mislead many people who won't get the humour. As others have said English is not everyone's first language and even those who speak it well may not follow such comments.

Please don't mislead. Next time make it clear you are being sarcastic and add some of these  OK? Thanks
-


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> I know you are being sarcastic, but this will mislead many people who won't get the humour. As others have said English is not everyone's first language and even those who speak it well may not follow such comments.
> 
> Please don't mislead. Next time make it clear you are being sarcastic and add some of these  OK? Thanks
> -



Since English is the only language I speak, read, and write, yes an indication that there was serious sarcasm to that statement should have been made. Maybe a few  or :eyebrows::eyebrows: would have helped. 

The post could be misleading to anyone looking at, regardless of language (as I read it as someone being "serious") as it appears to be said with a "straight face".


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I couldnt find an edit option; I thought that calling something an "agent avoidance" fee would be enough of an alert to being sarcasm. 
Anyways I would just like to categorically state that my previous post in this thread is pure fiction. 

I find this disclaimer essential as the last thing I want is some enterprising agent to print out this page and go about collecting the "agent avoidance" fee .
Knowing the mental level of some people in Dubai, he would probably be successful in 5% of people he approaches....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I couldnt find an edit option; I thought that calling something an "agent avoidance" fee would be enough of an alert to being sarcasm.
> Anyways I would just like to categorically state that my previous post in this thread is pure fiction.
> 
> I find this disclaimer essential as the last thing I want is some enterprising agent to print out this page and go about collecting the "agent avoidance" fee .
> Knowing the mental level of some people in Dubai, he would probably be successful in 5% of people he approaches....


Hey! Lets all bash agents again! Yeah there are all useless leeches who do nothing and swan off with a boatload of dosh. 

Honestly people like you deserve to have all the bad agents treat you poorly. I'll concentrate on people who recognise that sometimes when a job needs doing, you pay the person for the work they've done.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey! Lets all bash agents again! Yeah there are all useless leeches who do nothing and swan off with a boatload of dosh.
> 
> Honestly people like you deserve to have all the bad agents treat you poorly. I'll concentrate on people who recognise that sometimes when a job needs doing, you pay the person for the work they've done.


Actions speak louder than words Bigjimbo.

If agents really clean up their act, rather than just talking about it, then I'm sure people will start to think better of them.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey! Lets all bash agents again! Yeah there are all useless leeches who do nothing and swan off with a boatload of dosh.
> 
> Honestly people like you deserve to have all the bad agents treat you poorly. I'll concentrate on people who recognise that sometimes when a job needs doing, you pay the person for the work they've done.



When 50% of the people I encounter in a pool of almost 30 of them are next to useless, I have every right to bash them...

Last night I spoke to 6 agents, 3 of whom, relied on 'missed calls" to communicate, they are too cheap to even spend 30 fils speaking to me. 

Another wanted me to pick him up and drop him off ....

Another quoted a commision of "10% annual rent" for a 1 bedroom apartment and said that is the going rate in Abu Dhabi as "it is capital city";

When I took my 1 bd at JLT last year, the agent point blank refused to register the contract with Ejari, saying it is not needed and I would have to do it at my own expense, even though its the landlord that can do it.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Knowing the mental level of some people in Dubai, he would probably be successful in 5% of people he approaches....


Did you know everything one needed to know when you got to Dubai?? Is there a manual telling expats how to avoid being screwed? 

I know and have heard a number of expats who got taken by people posing as agents, others told about the agency fee (inflated), two checks on "commission/fee", one to agent (smaller check) one to agency, agencies applying "annual fees" for contract renewals.

Dubai is a learning process. Mental level vs. lack of knowledge/awareness are two different things as you have proven.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Did you know everything one needed to know when you got to Dubai?? Is there a manual telling expats how to avoid being screwed?




Given that I was born here, the answer would be Yes, in a sense

When I see people (even educated ones) routinely falling for the "send me 10000 dhs and I will give you 100000 dhs after a month", or the African voodoo money multiplying liquids, it makes me very pessimistic on the intelligene or lack thereof displayed by many people here.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> When 50% of the people I encounter in a pool of almost 30 of them are next to useless, I have every right to bash them...
> 
> Last night I spoke to 6 agents, 3 of whom, relied on 'missed calls" to communicate, they are too cheap to even spend 30 fils speaking to me.
> 
> ...


As a side note, and especially as you claim to know everything thats needed to be known, an Agent cannot register your contract with Ejari. An agent needs a special licence to do this. It is the responsibility of the Landlord. But again it is easier to grasp straws to bash people with. I would be very interested in finding out what line of work you are in..........


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Actions speak louder than words Bigjimbo.
> 
> If agents really clean up their act, rather than just talking about it, then I'm sure people will start to think better of them.


You are correct, hence why I rarely rise to these conversations. I am usually to busy at work trying to ensure my clients are happy, and are having as painless a transition as possible.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Given that I was born here, the answer would be Yes, in a sense
> 
> When I see people (even educated ones) routinely falling for the "send me 10000 dhs and I will give you 100000 dhs after a month", or the African voodoo money multiplying liquids, it makes me very pessimistic on the intelligene or lack thereof displayed by many people here.


Don't you think being born here gives you a foot up? I've been here 14 years and I learned how things worked - very different from the States. 

There is a difference between "being borne here" and coming as an expat and having to learn how things work. Could you apply that fountain of intelligence you possess if you moved to another country?? Would you arrive there knowing exactly how things worked? 

I don't understand how you equate intelligence, or lack thereof, to people who are relatively new to the region not knowing how things are done here and what scams take place. 

More people have been ripped off by false real estate agents than those who fell for the voodoo or "share my inheritance with you, just give me your bank account details" scams.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunset said:


> Don't you think being born here gives you a foot up? I've been here 14 years and I learned how things worked - very different from the States.
> 
> There is a difference between "being borne here" and coming as an expat and having to learn how things work. Could you apply that fountain of intelligence you possess if you moved to another country?? Would you arrive there knowing exactly how things worked?
> 
> .



Of course not. I dont mean to disparage people who are new to the region. I just am at my wits end with people who lack basic intelligence.

For e.g. I call an agent for the 1st time. The guy doesnt pick up, and then returns my call from another number. He asks me who I am , when I answer and ask who he is, he says "you call me, you not know me, why you call me ?"

After 1 minute I realize its the guy I originally called. When I tell him I would not have known it was him as he was calling from another number , he says "yes, but both numbers are for me, so you should know its me"


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> As a side note, and especially as you claim to know everything thats needed to be known, an Agent cannot register your contract with Ejari. An agent needs a special licence to do this. It is the responsibility of the Landlord. But again it is easier to grasp straws to bash people with. I would be very interested in finding out what line of work you are in..........



Wouldnt it be easier for the agent to just tell me its upto the landlord?

I am sure he would have known that he was unable to do it....

Instead he claims there is no need to register the contract as very few people do it, and that too according to him , is generally done by the tenant at his expense...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Of course not. I dont mean to disparage people who are new to the region. I just am at my wits end with people who lack basic intelligence.
> 
> For e.g. I call an agent for the 1st time. The guy doesnt pick up, and then returns my call from another number. He asks me who I am , when I answer and ask who he is, he says "you call me, you not know me, why you call me ?"
> 
> After 1 minute I realize its the guy I originally called. When I tell him I would not have known it was him as he was calling from another number , he says "yes, but both numbers are for me, so you should know its me"


Your initial reference was directed to "intelligent" expats falling for people scamming them especially in the real estate industry.

Your example has nothing to do with the "conversation". It is an example of plain stupidity on behalf of the caller. But having said that, it is probably the way things are done in their home country. 

Many nationalities tend to apply their home country mentality here because (1) they think there is only one way to do it because they have no reference to compare it to or (2) they don't have the mental capacity to learn otherwise. Example: ATM machines. Most Westerners know that there is a "line" to stand behind to allow the person at the machine privacy, as opposed to someone standing so close to the person at the machine that they can feel someone breathing on their neck. What is unacceptable to one is unacceptable to another.

But that's another topic/thread.

:focus:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Talking of queues, my favorite queue is the one where the man behind you puts his hand s below your shoulders, kind of like how kindergarten students line up. 
I have to keep telling them not to touch, and some of them think I am weird and acting feminine !


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Wouldnt it be easier for the agent to just tell me its upto the landlord?
> 
> I am sure he would have known that he was unable to do it....
> 
> Instead he claims there is no need to register the contract as very few people do it, and that too according to him , is generally done by the tenant at his expense...


Well I can't answer for the actions of another agent, but as always shop around and take advice. If your not happy with the agent you used then call another, or ask friends if they had a good wxperience. Most of the people I deal with now are from referals from previous clients.


----------

